# Our New Bed!!! It's So Awesome!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

We were so excited to find a bed this big. I've looked online but never saw one that I liked this much. I think it was a good price and the bumpers and mattress have washable covers on them. I don't love the fabric but I figure I can replace that and the wrought iron is nice and strong. They have had a ball tonight. They got their raw meals today and a new bed, they are happy!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! What a gorgeous large bed. Your fur babies look so comfy in it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is such a cool bed! I've never seen one like that. I think the fabric is pretty. Looks like the fur kids are lovin' it! As long as they are happy, you are good to go.


----------



## cloversmom (Oct 30, 2010)

That sure is a happy looking bunch, in their new bed!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous large bed. Your fur babies look so comfy in it.


Thank you, I was tickled to find it!!!


TLI said:


> That is such a cool bed! I've never seen one like that. I think the fabric is pretty. Looks like the fur kids are lovin' it! As long as they are happy, you are good to go.


T, yours would have so much room in this!!! I showed it to Tricia in MSN, after I obsessed about it for a week and worried about spending the money. LOL. I am so glad I got it. Coop takes up a lot of room but they sure do love cuddling up together. Thanks honey.


cloversmom said:


> That sure is a happy looking bunch, in their new bed!!


Thank you so much. I was so excited to grab it!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

that bed is so fancy...very well made ...I love the iron frame on it .......good buy and the chis and coop love it.....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Moni, I posted these after you told me to post more pics, LOL. I just sent your paypal honey. Thanks again. I just need those harness type things for in the summer when we go walking. I'm lucky that my honey put our fenced in yard in this past summer but we still love to go walking. I have two awesome puppia's, two of Mandy's amazing harnesses and I've kind of rigged other stuff together. Yours will come in handy, believe me. Thanks again. The bed is awesome and my Mom said she will make an even better cover for the mattress and the bumper.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> T, yours would have so much room in this!!! I showed it to Tricia in MSN, after I obsessed about it for a week and worried about spending the money. LOL. I am so glad I got it. Coop takes up a lot of room but they sure do love cuddling up together. Thanks honey.


I really like it!! Did you order it online, or buy it local? Maybe you shouldn't tell me, I don't need to buy anymore beds. :lol:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is an awesome bed, I love it!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay you asked. I was shopping at Homegood's. I saw this amazing bed and wanted it. I also felt bad about spending the money with my hubby having been out of work for a few months. I thought about it and came home. I told Andrew how cool it was and he said please go get it. We went back three days later and it was still there. As I walked up to it to grab it, another woman was looking at it. I said, "oh, are you going to buy this because we are interested in it if you aren't." She was like, "go ahead, i've seen this bed for a way better price." She was soooo nice and we spent the next 10 minutes chatting about pups and beds, etc. She than said to go to Kirkland's at the mall where they have the exact same bed for forty bucks. I was like, omg, for real? I hadn't seen one that big and that sturdy for 69.99, which was the cost of the bed. I said to Andrew, honey, it's too much I guess, let's go shop around. We went to Kirkland's and they even looked on their website and said we've never had anything like that for that price. LOL. Andrew said I got duped and that woman wanted the bed and that I'm too trusting of people and I said he was crazy and we went back to Homegood's and apparently, that same woman, according to people that worked there, waited until we left and bought the bed. LOL. My bad. I stopped back today just to see if they possibly got another one and sure enough they had. The girl told me that they got it in this afternoon and had put it out on the floor. I was so glad and grabbed it up. I almost ordered the Martha one that you guys have because it looks so comfy but I was so hoping to get this one. I think now the Martha one is calling my name... sorry for the loooooong story on this one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay you asked. I was shopping at Homegood's. I saw this amazing bed and wanted it. I also felt bad about spending the money with my hubby having been out of work for a few months. I thought about it and came home. I told Andrew how cool it was and he said please go get it. We went back three days later and it was still there. As I walked up to it to grab it, another woman was looking at it. I said, "oh, are you going to buy this because we are interested in it if you aren't." She was like, "go ahead, i've seen this bed for a way better price." She was soooo nice and we spent the next 10 minutes chatting about pups and beds, etc. She than said to go to Kirkland's at the mall where they have the exact same bed for forty bucks. I was like, omg, for real? I hadn't seen one that big and that sturdy for 69.99, which was the cost of the bed. I said to Andrew, honey, it's too much I guess, let's go shop around. We went to Kirkland's and they even looked on their website and said we've never had anything like that for that price. LOL. Andrew said I got duped and that woman wanted the bed and that I'm too trusting of people and I said he was crazy and we went back to Homegood's and apparently, that same woman, according to people that worked there, waited until we left and bought the bed. LOL. My bad. I stopped back today just to see if they possibly got another one and sure enough they had. The girl told me that they got it in this afternoon and had put it out on the floor. I was so glad and grabbed it up. I almost ordered the Martha one that you guys have because it looks so comfy but I was so hoping to get this one. I think now the Martha one is calling my name... sorry for the loooooong story on this one.


OMGosh! Are you serious??? I can't believe the lady did that! Why didn't she just say she was going to buy it? I can't believe she sent you on a Wild Goose chase! 

$69.99 is a steal for that bed!!! It really is awesome! The MS beds cost us $50 for the first round some of us bought, then it went on sale. The MS beds are way smaller, and of course not near as sturdy considering the one you got is wrought iron. I think you made a great choice! All of your pups can get in that one, so I think you will be much happier with it over the MS bed. The MS is beautiful, very nice, but honestly, I have to say for $69.99 you got a better deal with the one you have. But I do think you will love the MS bed. So if you're in need of more, try it out! 

Anyway, glad they got in another one. I bet you were thrilled when you saw they had it in!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Woah! awesome bed!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> OMGosh! Are you serious??? I can't believe the lady did that! Why didn't she just say she was going to buy it? I can't believe she sent you on a Wild Goose chase!
> 
> $69.99 is a steal for that bed!!! It really is awesome! The MS beds cost us $50 for the first round some of us bought, then it went on sale. The MS beds are way smaller, and of course not near as sturdy considering the one you got is wrought iron. I think you made a great choice! All of your pups can get in that one, so I think you will be much happier with it over the MS bed. The MS is beautiful, very nice, but honestly, I have to say for $69.99 you got a better deal with the one you have. But I do think you will love the MS bed. So if you're in need of more, try it out!
> 
> Anyway, glad they got in another one. I bet you were thrilled when you saw they had it in!


Awww, thanks for justifying my purchase. LOL. That is totally what girlfriends are for. Seriously though, for the size, I think I did good. I do adore the look of the MS one and it seems so cozy so I wouldn't mind grabbing that one after I pay some bills and than I won't feel guilty. LOL. Thanks for your sweet words and making me feel good about my purchase. Can you remember the last time you shopped for you and not the kids or the pups??? I can't!!! LOL. It suits me fine and I don't mind a bit but that does ease a bit of guilt!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

That is the best dog bed I have ever seen, I dont like the material much either, but it should be easy to recover it, not sure if this has been asked but where did you get it from? Great buy


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry about the where did you get it from question... I just seen your post!
Fantastic buy once again, and just think its going to way outlast any other bed on the market!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> sorry about the where did you get it from question... I just seen your post!
> Fantastic buy once again, and just think its going to way outlast any other bed on the market!!


Oh I'm sorry honey, these posts come in at the same time and I miss some of them. So keep checking any Homegood's, TJ Maxx or Marshall's in your area. I like the fact that I can replace the bedding when I need to. Thanks so much for your sweet words.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> That is an awesome bed, I love it!


Thank you sooooo much, me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Adrienne said:


> Woah! awesome bed!


Thanks girl, I just love it!!! ))


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

$70.00!!! Wow! 
I was thinking it would be closer to $200! It's huge!
What a great find Robin. I think the fabric is very pretty, and looks like high end upholstery. 
All the fur kids fit, and that is fabulous! 
Love the pictures girl! Mwah!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww its HUGEEEEE! look at coop bein cute! lyin down rollin around with the chis!  love it robin!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I`ve missed your babies they looks so happy in this bed


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow what a cool bed Robin!
The furry kids look like they love it too, so cute all of them there together.
Love your gang! xx


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic bed, looks like fur babies love it too x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

That bed is gorgeous!! I have gotta find one of those!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree Robin - I think you got a great deal! That wicked lady for sending you to Kirklands! Well she will get it back, what goes around comes around - I firmly believe that. And anyway, you got a brand new one and she bought the one that had been sitting out and everyone had touched. ha ha!

I love it.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh i love that!! I could really do with something like that for mine. Its great!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a great bed! Personally I LOVE the fabric! They all look right at home in it too.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gorgeous bed for gorgeous pups!!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

that bed is amazing!! i love your doggies


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, anytime you need justification on shopping, just give me a ring. :wink: I truly think you got a steal on that bed. I really do like the upholstery too. Very pretty! 

Girl, I know what you mean. When I shop for myself I hit the sale and clearance racks. :lol: That's what Moms do though, right? Always looking out for everyone else. When we are like 70 it will be our turn. :lol:

Love ya girl!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i just saw about that skank nickin your bed! lol
Ah well at least you got one hon.
Hers will be all dusty and foosty anyway.
Hope she dropped it gettin it out the car and a bit broke off. haha!
I am nasty, but what goes around comes around.
She should have just said she wanted it the baffoon!!
Some people are just sad. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow, I really love that! I've never seen one like it! Such pretty fabric.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I have never seen anything like that before, So Cool!! Love it. Cute babies too


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay you asked. I was shopping at Homegood's. I saw this amazing bed and wanted it. I also felt bad about spending the money with my hubby having been out of work for a few months. I thought about it and came home. I told Andrew how cool it was and he said please go get it. We went back three days later and it was still there. As I walked up to it to grab it, another woman was looking at it. I said, "oh, are you going to buy this because we are interested in it if you aren't." She was like, "go ahead, i've seen this bed for a way better price." She was soooo nice and we spent the next 10 minutes chatting about pups and beds, etc. She than said to go to Kirkland's at the mall where they have the exact same bed for forty bucks. I was like, omg, for real? I hadn't seen one that big and that sturdy for 69.99, which was the cost of the bed. I said to Andrew, honey, it's too much I guess, let's go shop around. We went to Kirkland's and they even looked on their website and said we've never had anything like that for that price. LOL. Andrew said I got duped and that woman wanted the bed and that I'm too trusting of people and I said he was crazy and we went back to Homegood's and apparently, that same woman, according to people that worked there, waited until we left and bought the bed. LOL. My bad. I stopped back today just to see if they possibly got another one and sure enough they had. The girl told me that they got it in this afternoon and had put it out on the floor. I was so glad and grabbed it up. I almost ordered the Martha one that you guys have because it looks so comfy but I was so hoping to get this one. I think now the Martha one is calling my name... sorry for the loooooong story on this one.



That is a FABULOUS bed! I'd love to have one. When I was reading your post and you said the woman told you to go to Kirkland's I thought "hmmm, I didn't know they were in the dog bed business--don't believe I've ever seen one there; apparently I need to look closer." That lying hag! We don't have Homegood's here so I guess I won't be stumbling onto one. 
Congrats on the bargain!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i hope its a us company so i cant buy one!
very snazzy


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

omg!! that is amazing!! awesome!! love it and it matches your table and chairs haha!! xxx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

O M Goodness Robin!!!! Just look at that! Someone said they thought it looked like high end upholstery and I have to agree. Even with Coop in it there is lots of room. I so need one of those... I mean really!



AC/DC Fan said:


> That lying hag!


Perfect sentiment.... hag!! rofl. People are not nice sometimes.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I love your new doggie bed. Nice and big and raised off the floor. Perfect for the cold weather. Your pups looked very happy in it and Coop will be the perfect bed warmer for all the chis.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> $70.00!!! Wow!
> I was thinking it would be closer to $200! It's huge!
> What a great find Robin. I think the fabric is very pretty, and looks like high end upholstery.
> All the fur kids fit, and that is fabulous!
> Love the pictures girl! Mwah!!


Muah back to you and those gorgeous pups!!! After spending three days online looking for the same bed, I told Andrew, we really need to go grab that bed if they still have it. It is well worth the money and I couldn't find anything close to it that was under $200.00. Thank you so much honey bunch.


pigeonsheep said:


> awwww its HUGEEEEE! look at coop bein cute! lyin down rollin around with the chis!  love it robin!


Thanks Pidgey!!! Coop loves it and his fat butt fits right in it to romp with all his "pups". 


sakyurek said:


> I`ve missed your babies they looks so happy in this bed


Thank you so much. Been trying to post more and browse around. I have been missing my chi fixes.


Terri said:


> Wow what a cool bed Robin!
> The furry kids look like they love it too, so cute all of them there together.
> Love your gang! xx


Thanks sweetie and you know how I feel about your angels.


indyco said:


> Wow what a fantastic bed, looks like fur babies love it too x


They LOVE it!!! They are having a ball with it but still have a couple of other favorites. They adore the bed that Tracy got us from Lori and the one Tashy got us last year. Thanks so much.


dmccaughan said:


> That bed is gorgeous!! I have gotta find one of those!!


Keep checking Homegood's, TJ Maxx and Marshall's. Thanks so much and maybe you'll get lucky!!!


Brodysmom said:


> I agree Robin - I think you got a great deal! That wicked lady for sending you to Kirklands! Well she will get it back, what goes around comes around - I firmly believe that. And anyway, you got a brand new one and she bought the one that had been sitting out and everyone had touched. ha ha!
> 
> I love it.


Ha.Ha.Ha.Ha.Ha. OMG, I didn't even think about that but you are so right. This fabric is much prettier than the last one so I'm glad how it worked out. Plus, when you leave something and think about it for three days, it just shows you that you need to go back and get it. LOL. Kiss Brody for us.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

rache said:


> Ohhhh i love that!! I could really do with something like that for mine. Its great!


Yours would love it!!! It's a multi pet bed for sure!!! Thank so much.


Tink said:


> What a great bed! Personally I LOVE the fabric! They all look right at home in it too.


Thank you and they sure are.


pam6400 said:


> Gorgeous bed for gorgeous pups!!!!


Thanks Pammy and kiss the boys for me.


ahra1284 said:


> that bed is amazing!! i love your doggies


Thanks Ahra, I love yours too. Miss you and hope things are well.


TLI said:


> Robin, anytime you need justification on shopping, just give me a ring. :wink: I truly think you got a steal on that bed. I really do like the upholstery too. Very pretty!
> 
> Girl, I know what you mean. When I shop for myself I hit the sale and clearance racks. :lol: That's what Moms do though, right? Always looking out for everyone else. When we are like 70 it will be our turn. :lol:
> 
> Love ya girl!


LOL, do we have to wait until we're 70??? Thanks honey for making me feel better and I still pick up a few treats for myself also but the kids and pups come first. Kiss your group for me and I'm gonna go see if you've done any recents pics on them. Love ya!!!


Terri said:


> Oh i just saw about that skank nickin your bed! lol
> Ah well at least you got one hon.
> Hers will be all dusty and foosty anyway.
> Hope she dropped it gettin it out the car and a bit broke off. haha!
> ...


I know, right??? I didn't even remotely think that anyone would do that but I got my bed anyway so no worries!!! Skank, that made me laugh out loud. xoxoxoxoxo


foggy said:


> Oh wow, I really love that! I've never seen one like it! Such pretty fabric.


Thanks, we are having fun with it.


MndaNGmoe said:


> I have never seen anything like that before, So Cool!! Love it. Cute babies too


Awww, thanks so much.


AC/DC Fan said:


> That is a FABULOUS bed! I'd love to have one. When I was reading your post and you said the woman told you to go to Kirkland's I thought "hmmm, I didn't know they were in the dog bed business--don't believe I've ever seen one there; apparently I need to look closer." That lying hag! We don't have Homegood's here so I guess I won't be stumbling onto one.
> Congrats on the bargain!


LOL, I know. Kirklands will have occasional doggy stuff but nothing like that. Haven't shopped much maybe so I totally took her at her word. So glad we got lucky and got the other one. Thanks again so much.


amandagalway said:


> i hope its a us company so i cant buy one!
> very snazzy


Not sure if they have it over there. They own TJ Maxx and Marshall's also so you guys might have one. Sorry to tell you that. LOL. Kiss the pups and the baby pups for me. Thanks!!!


pinkglitterybunny said:


> omg!! that is amazing!! awesome!! love it and it matches your table and chairs haha!! xxx


The iron parts match perfectly. Thanks sista, I knew you'd love it.


Lin said:


> O M Goodness Robin!!!! Just look at that! Someone said they thought it looked like high end upholstery and I have to agree. Even with Coop in it there is lots of room. I so need one of those... I mean really!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect sentiment.... hag!! rofl. People are not nice sometimes.


Linny, that made me laugh out loud also. LOL. I love it. Maybe we need to round you up one for your clan also. You know we are not afraid to go shopping now are we???


Chiboymom said:


> I love your new doggie bed. Nice and big and raised off the floor. Perfect for the cold weather. Your pups looked very happy in it and Coop will be the perfect bed warmer for all the chis.


Coop is a tad overweight right now which we are working on but he sure is a good bed warmer. They all love snuggling up with him because he's warm and will let them lay any which way they want. LOL. Thanks so much for your sweet words.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

rcj1095 said:


> Linny, that made me laugh out loud also. LOL. I love it. Maybe we need to round you up one for your clan also. You know we are not afraid to go shopping now are we???


Oh yeah! Do we ever. Hope to see ya tomorrow, we'll take the outlet mall by storm, as usual, and maybe even stop and and say hello to our gals at DB. rofl. But to Bath and Body Works first. lol I may do some Christmas shopping in there! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is very cute and the perfect size for the babies!!! Omg...are you nutters?????That Is gorgeous fabric on the bed. The price of that fabric is more than what you bought the bed for. Girl you scored!!!!

Lori


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous bed! Your babies seem to love it too!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the bed Robin...your crew looks so happy in it! 
You are such a great chi mommy.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> That is very cute and the perfect size for the babies!!! Omg...are you nutters?????That Is gorgeous fabric on the bed. The price of that fabric is more than what you bought the bed for. Girl you scored!!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you Lori!!! Coming from you, that means a lot. I truly realize now how good of a deal I got and I'm just thrilled. It is really nice material. It is holding up so well and my pups are rough about the digging and all that. I'm trying to protect it by covering it with a blankie!!! Thanks again.


Ness♥Bella;781047 said:


> What a gorgeous bed! Your babies seem to love it too!


Thank you and yes, they surely do love it!!!


lynx8456 said:


> Love the bed Robin...your crew looks so happy in it!
> You are such a great chi mommy.


Thank you honey. They love it and I love watching all of them romp around in it. Kiss your babies for me!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

that is really nice I love how they all fit in it too!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

ROBIN! 

I missed you!!! And the crew! How's everyone doing?! 

I adore that bed, it's so... YOU!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> that is really nice I love how they all fit in it too!


Awwww, thank you so much. They truly love it. They are all in it right now just snuggling away. 


Muzby said:


> ROBIN!
> 
> I missed you!!! And the crew! How's everyone doing?!
> 
> I adore that bed, it's so... YOU!


Hi Kelly honey, missed you too!!! Been lurking on and off for a while and trying to catch up now on my old friends. My gang is great!!! The bed is so me, isn't it??? Also needed to get back on my raw feeding, been on and off and pretty lazy about it lately so I'm back on strong now and getting them acclimated full time again, wish me luck honey!!! They sure do love it and I feel bad that I let it slip. Kiss your beautiful family for me. Hope all is good on your end. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

